
Show HN: Introduction into FP and Scala – workshop materials - pheymann
https://github.com/scalasummerschool/lectures
======
staeff777
Are the talks available for the sides?

~~~
pheymann
Unfortunately no. We only provide you with slides, exercises, and projects.
But I put a reference to Scala books into the README which should fill the
gaps.

